# The VALUE of a LGD-Callie protects her herd...



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2013)

This happened some months ago but I decided to share because many never really get to see the extreme loyalty these dogs have.

Callie was really squaring off all morning. We had several does in heat and Moses and George had been at the fence line... didn't start off too bad. The Charger was broke so hotwire wasn't working....


Callie is through the fence




Very serious here




Callie determined to keep him away




All the animals love Moses... even the ND buck




Calm before the storm... D approaches now




D is now there too, things are escalating








here they go again




Callie pushing Moses back








Trying to keep the bucks off the fence




George and Moses hitting heads... Callie not ok with the stranger




George (NZ BUCK) staring Callie down




Callie baring teeth...




This is where I put my camera down....

It went from ok- everything is doing ok to bad... Moses and George went at it Moses horns get caught up in the wire. Callie went through the fence and bit George... ripped his ear and got his face... That is when I realized... camera down get these guys outta here. By the time I put my camera down it had escalated to where all* the t-clips were busted off, wire ripped down, fence being pummeled and caving and Moses still caught in the fence now*. I grabbed Callie and got her out first then D then the Boys and DD grabbed hold of Moses and got him unstuck and free, got him out too. Willie(Nigerian Dwarf) was so upset he was screaming at George(NZ) and frantic as to where his best bud Moses(Kiko) went. This all happened in *minutes*! From the first pic to the end of the matter.

George was not raised with any other bucks, where all ours get along fine... He was really charging hard through the fence, Because he had just "arrived" and was not yet introduced as part of the herd Callie and D saw him only as a threat to their herd. When the fence was going down and Moses was trapped under it , if it were not for Callie Moses would have been pummeled to death. The fence has since been fixed and hotwire on both sides now, however for the first few days we were having problems with the charger and *Callie stayed on the fence day and night preventing George from being on the fence*.

Callie was eventually put in with George and she was absolutely fine with him.  In the end George is being sold... he will not acclimate and cannot stay in a small paddock.

Callie did as she should have, protected her herd. This new Buck wasn't hers yet and hadn't been "introduced".


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 23, 2013)

*Wow amazing!!!  Thank you for sharing this!*


----------



## Team Taylor (Oct 24, 2013)

Great pictures and story. I wound up putting 8 feet alleys between my buck pens just to save on fence repair.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2013)

What a great sequence of pictures. Callie is wonderful!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2013)

The female guardians definitely let you know when something is "wrong" the males see it as goats being goats... me had a ND somehow get into the Kiko bucks fencing... again Callie was going crazy because "this goat didn't belong", never did anything but let us know something is not right. We are glad for her warnings as the 3 Kiko bucks mated with the little Nigie doe... she has already had a lute shot.


----------

